# Hello everyone, my first post here.



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

My name is Mike and i was a member of a yahoo email list back in 1999 and 2000 when i first got my male Havanese Tucker. He was born Nov. 21, 1999 and I got him from Crofton Havanese in Orlando.

Last June, Tucker was diagnosed with heart failure and ever since he's been take three pills twice a day (lasics) to keep fluid from around his heart. I was told then that I might be able to have him for another year.

Wednesday night he had an extreme episode and Thursday morning I took him to my vet. Later that day they advised me to take him to LSU Veterinary school to see their cardiologist.. They immediately put him on more lasics and he's been in an oxygen and temperature controlled pen ever since.

I drove back to LSU yesterday and saw him and he seemed a little bit better but certainly no tail wag. Very lethargic and drawn. I had a pupcorn in my pocket which has been his favorite treats since he was a puppy. He took it in his mouth but wouldnt eat it. I was told later he ate it.

They told me yesterday that i could likely pick him up today. Well, this morning the vet called and said he hasnt improved like they like as his heart rate is still high and the fluid has not dissipated enough. His kidney numbers were fine so they are going to increase the Furosemide.

The pain I am feeling right now is greater than anything I've ever felt. I am not going to be selfish as I am prepared to let him go if his quality of life is no longer good. He's lived a fantastic life with me and he's had a great 13 years and 3 months on this planet.

With this sadness I can certainly understand now why so many former dog owners decide to never get a dog again as the pain is so great. I havent stopped crying today and it's been tough since Thursday. When I left my vet Thursday I was so broken up that I couldnt compose myself to sign the VISA receipt and then get on the hour long drive to LSU. Luckily my girl friend demanded that she meet me so that she could drive me to Baton Rouge.

I live alone and the last two days have been horrible. I work from home as well so I am used to him being near me. I miss his sounds as he scratches or walks on my wood floor. I go into the kitchen and I see his dog treats and his bowls on the floor. I go into my bedroom and I see his crate on the side of my bed. His dog bed in the front foyer. It's all so sad.

I'm dreading the call for them to tell me that he just has not responded to treatment and it's time to put him down. I'm holding out hope and I will do anything for a few more months with him, but if he's in pain and his quality of life will not be there, then i will not be selfish.

My love for Tucker is greater than anything I've ever known and I've been so blessed to have him in my life.

I wish i could stop crying.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome Mike, I can feel your pain. Yeah the downside of owning a pet. I wish you two the best and please feel free to share with us., even if it is so sad. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh Mike, I'm so sorry to hear this. Our little furbabies are such a part of our life that we love them as much as if they were our children - and they really are! I will be praying for Tucker but I know you will do what it best for the little guy when the time comes.


----------



## Odieo (Jan 1, 2013)

Mike we just got our new puppy yesterday. And your post brought tears in my eyes. I had a German Shepard growing up and he had to to be out down. I know how it feels and it is the downside of owning a pet. I will pray for you both.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Mike I sure wish you guys were not going through this. I will keep saying prayers for you and Tucker and pray that he can be relieved of pain and come back home - if even for a little longer :grouphug:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Your story about of mr Tucker has brought tears to my eyes Don't give up hope we are praying his medication will work today and you can bring him back home. Please keep us posted.:kiss:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I am so sorry.We all feel your pain.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

My best wishes to you! I feel your pain......!!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh Mike, my heart is breaking for you. I am praying for Tucker and for you.

He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind words.

I'm holding out hope for a miracle.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Sending virtual hugs to you. I'm so sorry for what you're going through.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Mike,
I also feel your pain. I'm praying for both of you! hang in there.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh, I am so sorry Mike. Your story definitely brought tears to my eyes. Pet are more than pets, but part of the family. I have been there with a few of my pets as they took their last breath. the only things that got me through it was they were no longer suffering and that they weren't alone when they passed. I know that everyone on this forum sends you big hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hope Tucker can make it home once again. He's handsomely adorable.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Hello everyone, my first post here*



Cajun_Mike said:


> My name is Mike and i was a member of a yahoo email list back in 1999 and 2000 when i first got my male Havanese Tucker. He was born Nov. 21, 1999 and I got him from Crofton Havanese in Orlando.
> 
> Last June, Tucker was diagnosed with heart failure and ever since he's been take three pills twice a day (lasics) to keep fluid from around his heart. I was told then that I might be able to have him for another year.
> 
> ...


Mike, I feel your pain and your story brings back sad memories for me. I got my first Hav, Bailey, in 1996 and another, Tyler, in 1997. In March of 2010, I noticed that during and after our usual walks, Bailey was panting. Our walks weren't brisk or long and it wasn't hot or even warm yet at that time of the year, so I was on guard. Then in April, he began to cough. My medical background was telling me that this was probably congestive heart failure. I took him to his vet and after examining him, she felt that his heart was okay and that it could just be seasonal allergies as he did suffer from those. She suggesting keeping an eye on him and keep her posted. After a while, his cough seemed to subside, so all seemed good. Then in June, he started up with a cough again, although it was different that the other cough that he had. One Sunday morning, on June 5th, I took the two dogs for their walk first thing in the morning, then groomed them and brushed their teeth. As I was putting away the grooming tools, Bailey started to walk toward me, staggered and collapsed. He couldn't get up and was just looking at me as if to say, "please help me Mommy". I was so panicky. As I mentioned, it was a Sunday and his vet was not working so my husband and I rushed him to the local emergency care facility. I held him in my lap on the way there and he continued to look at me for help. They examined him, did all kinds of tests and xrays and mentioned that his chest was filled with fluid. Something that I had suspected. They aspirated the fluid and he immediately felt better, however, had to stay overnight to see the cardiologist the next morning. We were to it was best to go home and they would give us updates. I was extremely upset and cried all the way home and at bome, just like you are doing. At 5:55 pm, I got a call telling me that Bailey had collapsed again. I told her we we would come right over. By the time we grabbed the car keys and were heading out the door, she called again and asked permission to put him down as he couldn't breathe and she didn't want him to suffer. I told her that it would take us only 20 minutes to get there, but she said that he would be suffering during that time and, of course, one of us wanted that. It was the hardest decision I've had to make as I wouldn't be there with him and he was truly my Velcro boy, by my side always. Also, like you, I worked from home and was with my dogs constantly. We saw him after the fact, but I couldn't stop crying and beating myself up as I wasn't there to hold him when he finally left this earth adter 15 wonderul years. I still haven't gotten over it and it's been over a year and a half. I know i never will. His ashes are here with me and he will go with me when I go. Sorry to go on and on, Mike, but you opened the flood gates for me. Your story seemed like mine all over again. I am praying for you and Tucker and hope that ther is a miracle for you. Time does heal, although it doesn't seem as though it will ever happen. It takes months and months of crying and you will never forget but, eventually, you will have great memories and will go on. My heart goes out to you as I've been through it too. Hang in there and try to be brave.


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

gelbergirl said:


> Hope Tucker can make it home once again. He's handsomely adorable.


Thank you. I'm waiting for the student assigned to Tucker to call me with an update tonight.


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> Mike, I feel your pain and your story brings back sad memories for me. I got my first Hav, Bailey, in 1996 and another, Tyler, in 1997. In March of 2010, I noticed that during and after our usual walks, Bailey was panting. Our walks weren't brisk or long and it wasn't hot or even warm yet at that time of the year, so I was on guard. Then in April, he began to cough. My medical background was telling me that this was probably congestive heart failure. I took him to his vet and after examining him, she felt that his heart was okay and that it could just be seasonal allergies as he did suffer from those. She suggesting keeping an eye on him and keep her posted. After a while, his cough seemed to subside, so all seemed good. Then in June, he started up with a cough again, although it was different that the other cough that he had. One Sunday morning, on June 5th, I took the two dogs for their walk first thing in the morning, then groomed them and brushed their teeth. As I was putting away the grooming tools, Bailey started to walk toward me, staggered and collapsed. He couldn't get up and was just looking at me as if to say, "please help me Mommy". I was so panicky. As I mentioned, it was a Sunday and his vet was not working so my husband and I rushed him to the local emergency care facility. I held him in my lap on the way there and he continued to look at me for help. They examined him, did all kinds of tests and xrays and mentioned that his chest was filled with fluid. Something that I had suspected. They aspirated the fluid and he immediately felt better, however, had to stay overnight to see the cardiologist the next morning. We were to it was best to go home and they would give us updates. I was extremely upset and cried all the way home and at bome, just like you are doing. At 5:55 pm, I got a call telling me that Bailey had collapsed again. I told her we we would come right over. By the time we grabbed the car keys and were heading out the door, she called again and asked permission to put him down as he couldn't breathe and she didn't want him to suffer. I told her that it would take us only 20 minutes to get there, but she said that he would be suffering during that time and, of course, one of us wanted that. It was the hardest decision I've had to make as I wouldn't be there with him and he was truly my Velcro boy, by my side always. Also, like you, I worked from home and was with my dogs constantly. We saw him after the fact, but I couldn't stop crying and beating myself up as I wasn't there to hold him when he finally left this earth adter 15 wonderul years. I still haven't gotten over it and it's been over a year and a half. I know i never will. His ashes are here with me and he will go with me when I go. Sorry to go on and on, Mike, but you opened the flood gates for me. Your story seemed like mine all over again. I am praying for you and Tucker and hope that ther is a miracle for you. Time does heal, although it doesn't seem as though it will ever happen. It takes months and months of crying and you will never forget but, eventually, you will have great memories and will go on. My heart goes out to you as I've been through it too. Hang in there and try to be brave.


I'm sorry to hear about your Bailey. Yes, Tucker is similar to his situation but Tucker never collapsed. He would just cough and cough. For almost a year my vet said, "those little dogs have small trachea and as they get older it gets worse".. Well, I would like to know how long his CHF went un diagnosed.

We all see the lifespan in the description of Havanese and we all want ours to be on the maximum end. Over the last year I have wondered which diagnosis is the best one to die from for a dog. CHF might be one of the better ones from what I've seen as I've been able to keep him comfortable with Furosemide, Enalapril and Pimobendan. Sure, we all want them to die of "natural causes" in their sleep but ive got three veterinarian friends and I've talked with all of them in the past few days and they all say that doent happen anymore. We are all too keen on our dogs and when something isnt right we are on our way to the vet.

Tucker is a hearty Havanese. When he was under 10 years old he sometimes got as heavy as 17 pounds.... and I only fed him once a day. He's been right at 15 for the last three or four years. He's had the best dog food and he's gotten only healthy people food from my plate.

Everyone who has come in contact with me in the past 13 years adores him. I cant go anywhere without people asking about him. He has never met a stranger. My facebook page is full of his pictures and he's entertained a lot of people.

I sure hope to have him for a few more months at least. My affection is likely to be what kills him if i'm able to bring him home for one last stretch of life.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Mike, I'm so sorry you are going through this. It is so hard... I have a Tucker, aged 6, and I could hardly bear to read your post. Your Tucker is a very handsome boy, and it is so clear how much you love him.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Leigh (Feb 14, 2013)

Don't give up on Tucker! My Havanese was diagnosed with congestive heart failure and when we first brought her to the animal hospital, she spent several nights in oxygen and they were able to stabilize her (get the heart rate/breathing rate down, fluid off) with medication. I was so surprised to bring her home! They said she would probably be with us for another 3-6 months but she stayed with us for well over a year - yes, they had to tweak the medicines/add a few over time and monitor her kidneys to make sure they were not compromised by the heart medicines.

It was difficult to read your post because I felt everything you are feeling - Tucker is obviously a well-cared for, well-loved little guy!

Hang in there and please keep us posted.


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

Leigh said:


> Don't give up on Tucker! My Havanese was diagnosed with congestive heart failure and when we first brought her to the animal hospital, she spent several nights in oxygen and they were able to stabilize her (get the heart rate/breathing rate down, fluid off) with medication. I was so surprised to bring her home! They said she would probably be with us for another 3-6 months but she stayed with us for well over a year - yes, they had to tweak the medicines/add a few over time and monitor her kidneys to make sure they were not compromised by the heart medicines.
> 
> It was difficult to read your post because I felt everything you are feeling - Tucker is obviously a well-cared for, well-loved little guy!
> 
> Hang in there and please keep us posted.


Leigh, the Cardiologist said that he was amazed that Tucker hadnt had his medication tweaked since last June when he was first diagnosed. He said if he got through this episode, the dosage would be increased of Furosemide (he currently takes one 12.5 mg tablet twice a day) plus the other two drugs.. and now he's got Atrial Fibrillation which would require an additional drug to be added. He told me if he got through this maybe another 3 to six months. This morning he said his prognosis isnt as good as what he gave Thursday night.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Ozzie and I are sending hugs to you & Tucker...he is such handsome guy!! I can't imagine what you are going through right now but don't give up, you have a lot of prayers coming your way


----------



## Leigh (Feb 14, 2013)

Bailey went to Tufts Animal Hospital on several occasions and came home every time after a few days, to my amazement. She was up to 2 (12.5) tablets of furosemide, 2x a day and a small dosage of torsemide midday. As the disease progressed, they were able to manage the symptoms by tweaking her medications. It sometimes felt like more to manage, but it worked and was worth it. I can tell that you very dedicated to Tucker and will do what you need to do to help him stay comfortable.

Stay strong! I truly know how hard it is.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Please know my heart & prayers are with you. It's so hard to go through this - like Kathie said, they are truly like our children. We've lost our golden & 2 labs in the last few years, each time we were with them when they left us. Absolutely breaks your heart. Pan is only 3 so I'm hoping for many more years with my sweet girl. God speed, please keep us posted on how things go....


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I, too had a hard time reading your post...had to leave and come back again to finish. Can't read Mary's post, as I already fear the puffy eyes I'll be going to work with tomorrow. You're post takes me back to my many losses over the years. I pray you and Tucker are given many more months together!


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

So sorry Mike, It's so tough when these little guys we love so much are in pain and we are losing them. We lost a Maltese mix over 2 yrs ago. He was only 4 1/2. He suddenly started getting sick and we thought it may be bad inner ear infection. He was finally diagnosed with GME and after 6mths and $4,000 we had to put him down. Hardest thing ever! Then a year ago we had to put down 14 yr old Golden Retriever which was my husband first dog of his own. He had lived a good long life especially for a Golden but it was still really hard. Also a really bad end that I won't get into, but we still have to beat ourselves up over because we didn't let him go sooner. We still miss him so much.. Hopefully you will get some more quality time with Tucker! Nothing can make it easier you just have to get through it..Loving Dogs and the joy they bring to our lives is very special. I can't ever imagine my life without a dog or even a few of them. The sad fact is they just don't live very long. I know there is some great profound quote out there that would be about this but I don't know it..lol.. Other than that I really don't know how to put it into great words why we put ourselves through this horrid pain over and over again..ugh! My prayers and good thoughts are with you and handsome Tucker!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

So sad.... remember the good memories. He is a beautiful Hav and he has lived a long life, only you can say when the time is right to end his suffering. We are here for you for support. Our prayers are with you. Lots of hugs coming your way.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

oh Mike and all who post here, it is just so hard to go through this. I have lost many dogs but there is something about these Havanese that totally steals your heart. I can't bear the thought of loosing Atticus. I think you get through it, not over it and it is such a hard time. We love and are loved so deeply that it's hard for others to understand the pain of it. You have obviously given your all for Tucker and whether its sooner or later I'm sending bigs hugs and understanding! I'm also glad to hear you have a girlfriend to hug! Tucker has the sweetest face and huggable little body ever! So sorry


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

the LSU cardiologist called me this morning just before 8am and said Tucker has not gotten any better. A friend of mine is going to drive me there so that I can say goodbye.


----------



## Cubby (Apr 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry Mike...my heartfelt thoughts and prayers are with you...


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

I am so very sorry Mike. I am so deeply saddened. I was truly hoping for a miracle. Sending you big hugs!


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh Mike

I am so very sorry to hear this - we all hope for miracles at times like this and at some point all on this forum have had to say goodbye to their loved ones...it is never easy and never anything to take lightly - 

Thinking of you and sending big hugs

Jemma and Max


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh Mike I'm so sorry... Please know you will continue to be in my prayers

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I came to see how things were going first thing this morning. I'm praying for you to keep strong and try to go forward without to much sadness. I'm sure its very hard I too am sad over what you have to do. I'm just positive that the rainbow bridge is a great place for such a loving sweet Havanese.:kiss: Please stay with the forum so we can help you threw your pain.


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi Mike,

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I just wanted to share four beautiful poems that I used for my Laika's memorial. You might not want to read them this second, but they brought me some comfort.

*"A Special Place"*- (J. Cooper 1994)
You have a special place Dear Lord that I know you'll always keep; 
A special place reserved for dogs when they quietly fall asleep. 
With large and airy kennels and a yard for hiding bones, 
With maybe a little babbling creek that chatters over stones.
With wide green fields and flowers for those who never knew about running freely under Your sky of perfect blue.
Lord,I know You keep this Special Place 
And so to you I Pray,
For one Special Borzoi
Who quietly died today.
She was full of strength & love and so very, very wise.
The puppy look she once had 
Had long since left her eyes.
She is dearly missed my Lord 
She went to join her ancestors 
To Your land that is Devine
So, speak to Laika softly please 
And give her a warm hello.
She's a Special gift to you Dear Lord 
From Mimi, who loved her so.

*My Forever Pet*
There's something missing in my home, 
I feel it day and night, 
I know it will take time and strength, 
Before things feel quite right.

But just for now, I need to mourn, 
My heart -- it still needs to mend. 
Though some may say it's "just a pet," 
I know I've lost a friend.

You've brought such laughter to my home, 
And richness to my days&#8230; 
A constant friend through joy or loss, 
With gentle loving ways.

Companion, pal, and confidante, 
A friend I won't forget, 
You'll live for always in my heart, 
My sweet, forever pet&#8230;
Written by -- Susanne Taylor

*"An Inseparable Pair"*
I miss you so much, my four-legged friend
I ask myself each day, if the pain will ever end
Your loss is so hard, for one person to bear
Because we were a team, an inseparable pair

You were by my side, when I got up each day
Waiting so patiently, to go out to play
You were there each night, when I got home
Waiting to go to the park, where you could roam

You always knew, if I was having a bad day
So you'd snuggle up close, and try to get me to play
If that didn't work, you'd put your head in my lap
Then make yourself comfortable, and take a nap

One way or another, you would brighten my day
Like only you could, you had a special way
You gave me a lifetime, of memories to hold
Through all the years ahead, till I am gray and old

I promise I'll see you, again one day
When we'll be together again, to go run and play
Your loss is a cross, I will just have to bear
Because you and I know, we were an inseparable pair"

*I Loved you Best*
So this is where we part, My Friend,
And you'll run on, around the bend.
Gone from sight, but not from mind,
new pleasures there you'll surely find.

I will go on; I'll find the strength,
Life measures quality, not its length.
One long embrace before you leave,
Share one last look, before I grieve.

There are others, that much is true,
But they be they, and they aren't you.
And I, fair, impartial, or so I thought,
Will remember well all you've taught.

Your place I'll hold, you will be missed,
The fur I stroked, the nose I kissed.
And as you journey to your final rest,
Take with you this...I loved you best.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Hi everyone my first post here*



Cajun_Mike said:


> the LSU cardiologist called me this morning just before 8am and said Tucker has not gotten any better. A friend of mine is going to drive me there so that I can say goodbye.


Oh, Mike, I have tears in my eyes and am so sorry. This makes me so very sad for both you and Tucker. Thank God you will have the chance to be with him and hold him close when it's time to say goodbye. It's going to be one of the hardest things you will ever have to do, but you will go on. It takes a long time to get over something like this, but most of us have been through it before and time does heal. You will never forget him and just know that you gave him a great life and all your love. My prayers are with you as you embark on this sad journey. Please stay in touch with us as I think it will help you. Glad you reached out to us in your time of need.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh Mike, I am so so sorry about Tucker. Sounds like you two had a great life together. Please know that all of us here are feeling your pain with you.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

So sorry for your sad loss.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm sure Tucker will be comforted to know you are doing everything you can to make him comfortable. He'd do the same for you. I'm sorry to hear.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

no words, only tears....


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

I've never experienced pain like this. Tucker was nothing but joy. Everyone who ever spent anytime with him absolutely loved him and always asked about him. The great doctors at LSU did everything they could but his big heart failed him. When the LSU cardiologist called this morning and said the course of treatment wasnt working i went to go see him one last time. When i saw him the decision was easy to let him go. He was suffering mightily. 

I was so worried that I would have some trepidation about putting him down. I have always heard and read, "You will know when it's time." They were right. When i saw him, he was struggling to breathe and totally dependent on the oxygen pen he was in. I brought some treats and he showed no interest. I was worried that if he dug in on the treats and if his tail was wagging in excitement that I would pause. He did neither and I was ready to ease his pain.

He came out of his crate licking my face in February of 2000 when I picked him up at the Lafayette airport and he gave me one last lick on the chin before going to sleep today. God speed Tucker baby.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a precious last memory for you of his love and devotion to you. My heart hurts for you.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Cajun_Mike said:


> I've never experienced pain like this. Tucker was nothing but joy. Everyone who ever spent anytime with him absolutely loved him and always asked about him. The great doctors at LSU did everything they could but his big heart failed him. When the LSU cardiologist called this morning and said the course of treatment wasnt working i went to go see him one last time. When i saw him the decision was easy to let him go. He was suffering mightily.
> 
> I was so worried that I would have some trepidation about putting him down. I have always heard and read, "You will know when it's time." They were right. When i saw him, he was struggling to breathe and totally dependent on the oxygen pen he was in. I brought some treats and he showed no interest. I was worried that if he dug in on the treats and if his tail was wagging in excitement that I would pause. He did neither and I was ready to ease his pain.
> 
> He came out of his crate licking my face in February of 2000 when I picked him up at the Lafayette airport and he gave me one last lick on the chin before going to sleep today. God speed Tucker baby.


 I'm happy you got to have his last kiss and so very sad for the loss of your best friend.
Take care,
Suzi


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your story. From it we learn to cherish every day we have with our pals. Hugs Dave


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My heart breaks for you and Tucker. I am so sorry Mike. Tucker was so lucky to have been spoiled by you for over 13 years. I can tell he had a wonderful life. xoxo


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, Mike. I feel your pain as mine is still very fresh in my memory. I'm so happy that you have shared this with all of us. I don't know how you found the strength to write about it, as I know how hard it is to even think about it while you are going through it. I'm so happy that you had that last moment together and even got a kiss from Tucker while he was suffering. You did the right thing for him and actually helped me feel better about my Bailey because I didn't see him struggling to breathe and have always wondered and said, if I had only had time to get there. Thank you for helping me out and I know that Tucker and Bailey, along with all the others are waiting for us on that Rainbow Bridge and we will meet again someday. God bless you and Tucker.


----------



## Finnlie (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh Mike i am so sorry for your loss, this has brought me to tears my heart goes out to
you sending hugs


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I"m so sorry for your loss. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh my, I hope when you read all of our words you can somehow feel the heartache we all feel for you. Most of us have felt this pain and we hope that our words can somehow comfort you during this really sad time. It really sounds like you gave Tucker an awesome life and you were both lucky to have had each other for so many years. Tucker will always be with you in spirit!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Mike, sorry to have just met you and Tucker. You were lucky to have each other. I worry about how I will be when it comes time for my middle aged havs. They are my first pets ever. I am in awe of those of you that so graciously help your loved ones find peace,and so graciously deal with the loss. May you find peace that Tucker has.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So sorry for your loss, Mike. I think most of us can totally understand how you feel. I am hugging my babies a little tighter tonight.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Words can't bring you comfort right now. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

:hug::hug: There are no words....


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Mike - my deepest condolences for your loss. The pictures you shared of Tucker show that he was a happy, good-looking fella. My Emmie is only a year old but after reading your story it makes me cherish her even more and hope our relationship is as long and loving as you've had with your precious boy. All the best, Jeanne


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

Mike,
I'm so sorry that you lost your beloved Tucker. There really isn't anything to say except that I understand what you are going through. I'm glad you got one last lick from your beautiful boy. You gave him a good life.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Mike,
My heart breaks for you. I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Glad you found the forum at this tough time, we are all holding you and Tucker in our hearts, so sorry Mike and all who loved Tucker!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Mike, I am just reading your heartbreaking story this morning. I am so sorry for your loss of Tucker. I hope you can get some measure of comfort in the fact that you had a wonderful life together for the time he was with you. My heart hurts for you and the pain you are feeling.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

You're completely right, Mike. You know when it's time. I'm just glad that you got to be there with Tucker in those last moments. Sounds like he hung on til morning so you could be with him in the end. You will cherish that last kiss forever. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Mike, I am so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Tucker. All of us who have held our canine children when they went to the rainbow bridge share your pain. R.I.P. Tucker


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a hard time you are going through now, and I hope and pray that the support from us all has helped you in a small way. 
You did one of the hardest things that a person has to do, but although it is hard, it is generous, kind and compassionate! Tucker depended on you from day one, for food, shelter and most importantly love! You did that for him for years, and your reward was the joy he gave you. What you did for him in the end, showed that you cared and loved him more than anything. 
That sweet boy will be waiting for you at the rainbow bridge - I am sure of it!!


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you all. It was a rough weekend and i just hope this weight i feel on my chest doesnt last long. I've cried more in the last four days than my previous 45 years combined. 

I have caught myself multiple times making the baby sounds that i make at various times of day. I got out of shower and was getting dressed and was making the affectionate sounds that would usually result in him coming into the master bathroom. I realized after about 10 seconds what i had done. 

I've had many friends, dog lovers and multiple veterinarian friends reach out to me in the last 24 hours. Some said for me to immediately go out and find another dog and I said that i would wait but not that long.. A year tops. Today, i'm leaning towards sooner rather than later. I'm not hoping to find another Havanese to replace Tucker because no two dogs are alike, but I need the companionship and I've got a loving home ready.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Mike, you'll know when the time is right. Thanks again for sharing, we're always here for you if you need us.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Hello everyone, my first post here*



Cajun_Mike said:


> Thank you all. It was a rough weekend and i just hope this weight i feel on my chest doesnt last long. I've cried more in the last four days than my previous 45 years combined.
> 
> I have caught myself multiple times making the baby sounds that i make at various times of day. I got out of shower and was getting dressed and was making the affectionate sounds that would usually result in him coming into the master bathroom. I realized after about 10 seconds what i had done.
> 
> I've had many friends, dog lovers and multiple veterinarian friends reach out to me in the last 24 hours. Some said for me to immediately go out and find another dog and I said that i would wait but not that long.. A year tops. Today, i'm leaning towards sooner rather than later. I'm not hoping to find another Havanese to replace Tucker because no two dogs are alike, but I need the companionship and I've got a loving home ready.


Glad to hear from you again, Mike. You've been through quite an ordeal and it is never easy. The tears will continue to flow for quite awhile. I cried myself to sleep every night for about three months and, although it has been a year and a half, the tears still come occasionally.

It's great that you have such a large support group to lean on as well as all of us here on the forum. The decision about getting another dog and when will have to be yours and yours alone. Don't put a time frame on it, go with your gut, whenever you feel the time is right. You're right that you do need companionship and you certainly have the love. Take care and continue to keep up with us.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Big hugs to you! Precious story. I am so glad you got one last kiss. You will know when the time is right. Keep us posted.


----------



## Leigh (Feb 14, 2013)

Big big hugs to you ... I just lost my Bailey about a month ago and I do understand how very hard it is. It doesn't matter if you have an extra month or an extra year - at some point you just "know" it is time. We had to let her go because she was suffering and it just wasn't right for us to keep her hanging on just for us. You did everything right and please remember the 13 long years of connection and joy with Tucker.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry I'm late to the discussion. My condolences to you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RingAroundaRosie (Sep 15, 2012)

I had to say goodbye to my 16 year old Westie last year on Labor Day weekend. We were like you and Tucker - inseparable. We brought home our Hav in April last year. It was so difficult having a puppy and a senior dog with failing health...but by God's grace, it has helped so much to heal my broken heart. I still miss her, of course, and always will. 
You are in my prayers, Mike. We all share your pain, and I hope that it helps a little to not carry it alone.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

My heart goes out to you. You will know when the time is right for a new dog....I know how empty and quiet your house can be when you lose a pet. ((hugs))


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry Mike, I'm glad you got that last moment with him.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Mike so very sorry for your loss, im sitting here crying like a baby, im glad you were able to get your last kiss ,Tucker was telling you it's ok.:angel:*


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Such a deep and pure love... I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I am so very very sorry.
I really think that dogs themselves are super wise and also know when it's time, and I also fully believe that the two of you will be reunited again someday.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, I am a puddle of tears right now... absolutley weeping...
Mike I was out of town when you came to the forum and am just now catching up. My heart breaks for your loss, your sweet, sweet boy ... there are no words that can describe the way these havs are a part of our hearts and the loss when they are no longer there ... I can not even fathom it, when I do, looking into Tillie's brown eyes thinking of the when, the how, I break down crying every time. I can't imagine a day without her... I hope that you can find healing and joy again and know that you will see your sweet Tucker again someday in heaven.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

TilliesMom said:


> wow, I am a puddle of tears right now... absolutley weeping...
> Mike I was out of town when you came to the forum and am just now catching up. My heart breaks for your loss, your sweet, sweet boy ... there are no words that can describe the way these havs are a part of our hearts and the loss when they are no longer there ... I can not even fathom it, when I do, looking into Tillie's brown eyes thinking of the when, the how, I break down crying every time. I can't imagine a day without her... I hope that you can find healing and joy again and know that you will see your sweet Tucker again someday in heaven.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


it's gotten easier, but i still keep talking to him, "Tucker are you watching over me?", "Tucker how is Heaven?".

When Parker arrives Friday, it will make things a lot better.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yay a new puppppppppppppppppyyyy!!

I haven't gotten that far in catching up yet! 

Congratulations!!


----------



## Cajun_Mike (Feb 16, 2013)

TilliesMom said:


> yay a new puppppppppppppppppyyyy!!
> 
> I haven't gotten that far in catching up yet!
> 
> Congratulations!!


It's all right here.  http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=19537


----------



## roam (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike -- don't give up! My darling Kiva lived a full and happy life for almost two years after the same diagnosis, despite a 5-day hospital stay that shattered me, but gave her 7 more months. Other drugs that really helped were Benazepril, Spironolactone and Pimobendan -- ask LSU. A great support forum is Yahoo groups Canine Congestive Heart Failure. The fact that his kidney levels are ok is a good sign. It can take a few days to balance the treatment -- don't lose hope!
Roam


----------



## roam (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike - so sorry about my last post -- I'm on an iPhone and missed several pages. And much more sorry for your loss.


----------

